# SOTM - March - Target frames



## mattwalt

Same basic 'rules' as always. Made this month - as many entries as you'd like.

Basic principal - frames made purely with accuracy in mind 

Keen to see where this rabbit hole leads.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I'm going to throw a huge brick into the water :hmm: :

Accuracy ultimately depends on the skill level of the shooter involved in terms of correct shooting techniques - albeit that good frame ergonomics, maybe a good set of sights, and well-cut flat bands or tubes with a suitably sized pouch clearly help in the process.

Aesthetics has no direct bearing on accuracy, though.

My 2 cents worth: food for thought.


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble Shooter - absolutely - totally agree with you. I have some frames which shouldn't be necessarily accurate but shoot very well for me.

This month is a red herring to some degree - however there are certain factors which can aid in a frame's inherent accuracy. It is just a point of consideration.


----------



## IOAN

This contest is really ambiguous. Anyway, whoever puts more materials, wood, metal, G10, wins as many colors as possible, all glued together and brushed well to shine, to be Y-shaped. It doesn't matter the creation and the uniqueness, not you have to have imagination and artistic sense you have to go on templates.


----------



## Island made

Awesome Matt! This is gonna be a great one! For me a slingshot that you can hold the exact same way every time you pick it up and has nice sharp/flat fork tips makes for a much more accurate shooter, hence a "target" shooter in my books. Also what I consider a "hunting" frame...(game being the target)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## mattwalt

Yes and no IOAN - think fork width and finger placements can be a real factor. But I have left it fairly ambiguous on purpose...


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Also agree that this is an awesome topic for SOTM. I've had many ideas over my slingshot journey that would make me a better more accurate shooter. In the long run, I learned how to shoot. Some ideas for accuracy are more or less a crutch that some rely on. But with that said, maybe it's time to test out some of those ideas to see if there is an optimal personal design. Sharp flat fork tips are one idea. Adjustable width forks is another. Starting to work on concept ideas quickly!


----------



## mattwalt

'Adjustable width forks' - Oooo Thats a cool idea I may borrow at some point 

Exactly what Palmettoflyer says pretty much. If Fowler's Swallow or a Flippinout Axium is your thing thats cool - but if its a Spanish type deal, or has a wrist brace... I have had at least one frame which was extremely boringly accurate.

But we all tend to gravitate to wanting to hit the same thing repeatedly - and will fiddle with frames or styles which work better for us. This is for 'those' people


----------



## IOAN

mattwalt said:


> Yes and no IOAN - think fork width and finger placements can be a real factor. But I have left it fairly ambiguous on purpose...


You did not understand what I said!I wrote about those who win and those who don't.


----------



## mattwalt

Sorry - I don't understand... Please check the previous winners. It's not always the shiny titanium carbon fibre scaled frames which win (that was the original SOTM). Nattys / 3D prints etc. have walked away with honours (in some cases against 'those' kinds of frames).


----------



## flipgun

Yes. Accuracy is in the shooter. But as an instance; regular guns shoot and Race guns shoot. The construction of the latter is intended to enhance the shooters accuracy with a more precise instrument. Such as the Spanish slings with sights, custom pouches, sculptured frames and finely tuned rubber.

So! Jump in and make something Fancy.


----------



## bingo

Maybe set a target up for this one 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Here's a starter guys little yew fork been in my shed months took it out half done to finish it off as some dry weather in shooting precise .7 20 12 taper 1st 20 shots on the can 





































Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Shooting 8 steels 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Cool Natty Bingo


----------



## skarrd

*this will be an interesting one to watch.although i will sit it out as i am just a plinker for the most part. i love the target/competitive frames too,especially the spanish frames.with that being said,last summer i watched an 82 year old Mexican man shoot a 5/16s steel ball thru the neck of one of the womans wine bottles and blow the back out-leaving the rest of the bottle intact- and all he used was a *natural* palo verde fork he had made himself 10 or 11 years ago.that was Javiers grampa,Javier is the kid who comes over to shoot with me sometimes,and play with the dogs.*


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I've already looked into the issues of ergonomics and sights to improve accuracy, and do not feel like making the same thing over again: too much work involved.

Anyway, here is what I came up with back in 2018 - a slingshot made of 8 mm bent rod stainless steel that sports carefully filed beech wood grips, which fit like a glove. NB: this is not a competition entry, as I have shown it here on the forum a few years ago.

The fork height is reasonably low to keep wrist torque to a minimum.

This "bad boy" particularly likes 10 to 12 mm steel ammo, perfect when extra oomph is required. The flat bands are cut from 0.8 mm rubber. Oh, and I shoot it accurately.

Here are a a few photos for inspiration:


----------



## mattwalt

Thats a very cool frame. Have you posted it publicly ever before?


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Yes, Matt, back in November 2018:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/113838-homemade-aiming-sights-for-my-homemade-slingshots/


----------



## snydes

As this is a target frame SOTM - this one I recently built applies. All I do is shoot paper and occasionally spinners, so I made it with a 90° top fork corner for a sight. Shoots better than I do ... best I've managed so far is 8 out of 10 in a 6cm circle from 10m. I've been working on a new hold point - changed from corner of mouth to ear lobe - that extra 4" of draw length adds alot of speed to the shot, so it's more fun to shoot, but I'm not nearly as accurate with it ... yet (best target to date is below). This frame is a few mm shorter across the forks than the Scout, which brings my impact point up - actually the main reason I got into building these frames is that I was sick of having to futz around with my hold point all the time - now I don't have to worry about up and down as much, just side to side. This one has mahogany outer layers laminated onto a maple core. I like dark wood for the outside as it shows up better against a white paper target. Used Simple Shot band clamps for simplicity sake as I'm always trying new bands. The palm swell seems to fit my big mitts better ... anyways here's a few pics for the contest --->


----------



## mattwalt

Thats nice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I've tried a couple of Spanish Style frames so far in my makery adventures. One made to the bottom of a trash bin and the other needs to be taken apart and rebuilt if possible. Here is a sneak-peek of a project in the works that will possibly blow the lid off of this months competition. I myself am not a dedicated 'target shooter' but I am fascinated by how some of the most accurate shooters in the world work with a frame that looks like it was cobbled together during a 4 hour bus ride to the beach. Here is a photo of a frame for the other competitors to use as inspiration. The second photo are the seedlings of a spanish frame. It just needs a lot of fertilizer and some fancy bottled water to get it to grow into a frame within the next 21 days!


----------



## mattwalt

Spanish frames are very cool. Eric (Metro Grade Goods) ones are outstandingly beautiful things. Countries like Spain and Italy have taken slingshot target shooting seriously for many years - and their approach is very different to almost anywhere else.

I'd love to see a BB class indoor slingshot target comp - similar in approach to air pistol... 

Mo - keen to see where that takes you


----------



## Hermit

Okay, I guess I am going to muddy waters a bit. I haven't entered the SOTM yet - actually I don't know how. If I do it in this thread, here's my entry and is pretty accurate using BB's at 20 or so feet:








It is called my Pork Chop Bone BB Shootin' Picklefork . Labor involved consisted in first eating the pork chop, cleaning off the bone, light sanding and attaching the bands. And yes, I do use it!

Cheers!

Rich


----------



## mattwalt

Thats cool - Actually looks like it could shoot well


----------



## snydes

Hermit said:


> Okay, I guess I am going to muddy waters a bit. I haven't entered the SOTM yet - actually I don't know how. If I do it in this thread, here's my entry and is pretty accurate using BB's at 20 or so feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210301_165027_resized (1).jpg
> 
> It is called my Pork Chop Bone BB Shootin' Picklefork . Labor involved consisted in first eating the pork chop, cleaning off the bone, light sanding and attaching the bands. And yes, I do use it!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Rich


I love it - thats great !!!!!!!


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Aiming sights do not need lots of gizmos to be efficient. Aiming sights are not absolutely essential either on a slingshot, but they're certainly fun to use, and do help in achieving better accuracy, at least from my personal experience.

One one my wide fork slingshots (7 cm or 2.75 inches inner fork width) made of bent 8 mm thick stainless steel rod sports a simple piece of flat aluminum with a small drilled hole mounted parallel to the top of the left fork loop, which incorporates the fluted wood blocks I insert to enable me to mount flat bands safely. The grip is made of beech wood.

This particular slingshot, which I am submitting for this latest competition (never presented before), has its place in my backpack when hiking, as the fork width is ideal to shoot rounded pebbles (2 inch diameter) safely. The bands are cut for semi-butterfly style shooting, which occurs with the slingshot held sideways in the left hand.

B)


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Always digging your work PS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

that is awesome!


----------



## FlingShotLife

Since, some people talk about trying to make this an Olympic sport. I am highly surprised of those big names don't get involved in this competition? Where are they? Waiting until the end of the month? Waiting to see what new products are released this month? Sand bagging? Seeing what everyone else summits? Lol. I sure am. It Is all in good fun. 
I expect this months competition to be big. It would be big if those top guys would enter. CALLING ALL TOP DAWGS! Please enter this competition.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS

DIY Topshot




__
SLINGIN' SHOTS


__
Mar 14, 2021











  








Diy topshot 2




__
SLINGIN' SHOTS


__
Mar 14, 2021


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS

Hope this post is "legal" as I am a noobie and don't really know what a frame with only accuracy in mind is.


----------



## mattwalt

Actually that frame is quite accurate. It has a good lock-up etc. So its a fair entry.

Nice.


----------



## MIsling

MOJAVE MO said:


> I've tried a couple of Spanish Style frames so far in my makery adventures. One made to the bottom of a trash bin and the other needs to be taken apart and rebuilt if possible. Here is a sneak-peek of a project in the works that will possibly blow the lid off of this months competition. I myself am not a dedicated 'target shooter' but I am fascinated by how some of the most accurate shooters in the world work with a frame that looks like it was cobbled together during a 4 hour bus ride to the beach. Here is a photo of a frame for the other competitors to use as inspiration. The second photo are the seedlings of a spanish frame. It just needs a lot of fertilizer and some fancy bottled water to get it to grow into a frame within the next 21 days!


I am heading in a similar direction for this month. I've never attempted a Spanish style frame but have always been interested. This is the perfect excuse!


----------



## hoggy

nice entries slingshootists


----------



## skarrd

looking forward to a couple Spanish style slings,way past my capabilities,but not some of you others out there


----------



## Island made

Hey guys! Here's one I finished for myself on the weekend it's a new variation of my halberd that I'm working on. It does not have a name yet, but is shooting very well for me.

This one is a full aluminum build, blue anodized forks that I anodize myself, and a stone washed handle. Forks are 3 1/4" (83mm) tip to tip which is perfect for my butterfly shooting style. I have a small fibre optic pin on the corner.

I did post this on "what are you shooting today" a few days ago so I understand if it's disqualified.

The paper is 20 shots at 15 meters with 7/16 steel.

I do have another build coming along for the comp, but wanted to post this one as it's shooting very well for me.

I hope you are all having a wonderful Friday!

Shane.


----------



## mattwalt

IM - thats stunning!


----------



## mattwalt

When did you post it in the other thread?


----------



## Island made

Thanks Matt! I posted it on the 17th, 2 days ago


----------



## MIsling

I agree with Matt, Stunning. Both the frame and the grouping!


----------



## Island made

MIsling said:


> I agree with Matt, Stunning. Both the frame and the grouping!


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Reed Lukens

That looks beautiful Shane


----------



## 31610

Working on it boys haha sweet day here hope ya all having a good day ;-)


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Working on it boys haha sweet day here hope ya all having a good day ;-)


That beer be cold bro eh 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ya bro it doesn’t warm up in the ice bank . Some people love beer in summer I say the spring best temp bro


----------



## Palmettoflyer

There are some good looking frames this month and anxious to see what is yet to come. Would have loved to do something again this month, but the time machine just hasn't provided enough relief from the day job to work on it.


----------



## snydes

Here's a last minute entry ... just finished up. This time I wanted to make one with a light colored outer wood (all the others I've made have been dark wood on the outside which is a better contrast against a white target) ... used maple & it sights in fine - actually it's my best contrast on orange spinners, so, this is going to be my spinner target rig. I was just about ready to glue on the palm swell & thought what can I do to make it heavier and thus a bit more stable as target pistols have heavier barrels to minimize wobble ... figured it might work on a target slingshot. So I roughed out a cavity in the grip & filled it with lead before gluing on the palm swell. I didn't realize how much weight that little cavity would add when filled with lead - it's remarkable how much heavier the finished slingshot is than the other similar ones I've built lately - not a little heavier, a whole lot heavier. The others I've made recently weigh in between 2-5/8 ounces to 3-3/8 ounces ... the lead filled grip one above weighs in at 5-3/8 ounces. Anyways, here's some pics of the build and finished slingshot (cherry wood for the core, maple outers with a walnut palm swell) -->


----------



## mattwalt

Snydes. Nicely made!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yea Snydes you went the extra mile making the cavity then filling it with lead too. I bet that frames feels great.


----------



## snydes

Hey Mojave Mo ... yeah, it really does make a difference & I'll be incorporating that into my builds going forward - really feels solid by comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermit

Sweet!

Rich


----------



## Tremoside

Hello Folks,

I had completed my graduation deadlines and finally found some time to share my stuff.

The Choker V5 Target frame thread is here:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/130324-seljan-choker-v5-target-shooter/









Thanks for looking!

Tremo


----------



## mattwalt

Marc - thats a nice frame design.

Are you going to be sand casting any of those?


----------



## Tremoside

mattwalt said:


> Marc - thats a nice frame design.
> 
> Are you going to be sand casting any of those?


Thank you Matt! No, sand casting is not an option now. We will move again this summer. So prints and CNC may be my go to solutions.


----------



## mattwalt

Would be nice to see those in a G10 type material or aluminium - think the extra weight could be nice.

Nice work as always.


----------



## Island made

Alright folks, I pray you are all doing well this week! Here is my second and final entry this month

The heart is 3/8" aluminum in my thumper design, scaled with black g10, aluminum pins and lanyard sleeve. It has a fibre optic pin set into the brass band clip. The pin looks a little high off the fork, but that's intentional because the forks are slightly sloped back for a straighter wrist when shooting.

This is clearly not a full on ergo because I do like to make pocket frames. But it does have a very nice sculpted feel that holds exactly the same every time you pick it up.

Hope you all like it and thanks for the consideration!!

Shane.


----------



## mattwalt

IM - wow...

Crikey this month is turning out some insane entries.


----------



## mattwalt

IM - could you post a side view - to check the post tips from the side?


----------



## Island made

Thanks Matt! Ya for sure! One sec......


----------



## mattwalt

Cheers IM.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Thanks Matt! Ya for sure! One sec......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0D8AF52A-3D9D-4F65-82FF-F3206677C865.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6CD68B59-7B4C-4C58-8782-D7E8933C1978.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D0B5581B-185C-4F33-A855-E0672FBEC6F5.jpeg


well dang dawg that's a wicked frame ! Nice job on that one


----------



## snydes

Island made said:


> Alright folks, I pray you are all doing well this week! Here is my second and final entry this month
> 
> The heart is 3/8" aluminum in my thumper design, scaled with black g10, aluminum pins and lanyard sleeve. It has a fibre optic pin set into the brass band clip. The pin looks a little high off the fork, but that's intentional because the forks are slightly sloped back for a straighter wrist when shooting.
> 
> This is clearly not a full on ergo because I do like to make pocket frames. But it does have a very nice sculpted feel that holds exactly the same every time you pick it up.
> 
> Hope you all like it and thanks for the consideration!!


Super clean work - really well put together. The fiberoptic sight is the icing on the cake ... you've got a couple standout entries this month - very impressive !!


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Alright folks, I pray you are all doing well this week! Here is my second and final entry this month
> 
> The heart is 3/8" aluminum in my thumper design, scaled with black g10, aluminum pins and lanyard sleeve. It has a fibre optic pin set into the brass band clip. The pin looks a little high off the fork, but that's intentional because the forks are slightly sloped back for a straighter wrist when shooting.
> 
> This is clearly not a full on ergo because I do like to make pocket frames. But it does have a very nice sculpted feel that holds exactly the same every time you pick it up.
> 
> Hope you all like it and thanks for the consideration!!
> 
> Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 930BF4C8-E8F0-4B01-BA7B-FABB02E45487.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 034089BD-A212-4FCD-ACD1-7CC6DEC4A78F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7A730934-02AF-4721-BC53-BC580C57ED06.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5E29180B-9475-4FA3-8AF5-E8F8CDEB2DB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7E336A56-5B2D-44D1-A425-75B3674610D6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB1A2A94-BEA6-4474-ACA4-BA0FE9C5A53D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14DC2BC8-5A28-4E37-A82E-EC1187DC38D1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9576DEB2-888D-422A-8D2C-7D05FC02AEC3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D8615A98-455F-4488-8F79-0DE95CD89CFF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0C94F9AA-CAC4-49C4-BE0A-958B5677E5F6.jpeg


That's a stunner 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Well Shane has used up all the aluminum and brass ,g10 that Canada had left so all I had was old pallet boards that his supply's came on ;-( . 
I done up a Mr masters maximum with 90mm forks and universal band attachment. The wood is ash total frame is 20mm thick feels really good in hand and you will not feel to bad if you lost it in the bush haha . Thanks for looking guys ;-)


----------



## SteveJ

snydes said:


> As this is a target frame SOTM - this one I recently built applies. All I do is shoot paper and occasionally spinners, so I made it with a 90° top fork corner for a sight. Shoots better than I do ... best I've managed so far is 8 out of 10 in a 6cm circle from 10m. I've been working on a new hold point - changed from corner of mouth to ear lobe - that extra 4" of draw length adds alot of speed to the shot, so it's more fun to shoot, but I'm not nearly as accurate with it ... yet (best target to date is below). This frame is a few mm shorter across the forks than the Scout, which brings my impact point up - actually the main reason I got into building these frames is that I was sick of having to futz around with my hold point all the time - now I don't have to worry about up and down as much, just side to side. This one has mahogany outer layers laminated onto a maple core. I like dark wood for the outside as it shows up better against a white paper target. Used Simple Shot band clamps for simplicity sake as I'm always trying new bands. The palm swell seems to fit my big mitts better ... anyways here's a few pics for the contest --->


that is one fine looking frame! I shoot most accurately w/ my Scout frames, but yours is so pretty , nicer looking than metal


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Well Shane has used up all the aluminum and brass ,g10 that Canada had left so all I had was old pallet boards that his supply's came on ;-( .
> I done up a Mr masters maximum with 90mm forks and universal band attachment. The wood is ash total frame is 20mm thick feels really good in hand and you will not feel to bad if you lost it in the bush haha . Thanks for looking guys ;-)


That's a beauty buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

PB. Thats a neat looking Maxim.


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Shane has used up all the aluminum and brass ,g10 that Canada had left so all I had was old pallet boards that his supply's came on ;-( .
> I done up a Mr masters maximum with 90mm forks and universal band attachment. The wood is ash total frame is 20mm thick feels really good in hand and you will not feel to bad if you lost it in the bush haha . Thanks for looking guys ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty buddy
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

thanks Bingo


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> PB. Thats a neat looking Maxim.


thanks Matt ! I feel a little undressed for this party haha


----------



## mattwalt

Some insanely stunning work so far TBH. And a great mix...


----------



## snydes

Port boy said:


> Well Shane has used up all the aluminum and brass ,g10 that Canada had left so all I had was old pallet boards that his supply's came on ;-( .
> I done up a Mr masters maximum with 90mm forks and universal band attachment. The wood is ash total frame is 20mm thick feels really good in hand and you will not feel to bad if you lost it in the bush haha . Thanks for looking guys ;-)


 Really nice laminated frame - like the woods you used and the shape - bet it's holds nice.


----------



## snydes

SteveJ said:


> snydes said:
> 
> 
> 
> As this is a target frame SOTM - this one I recently built applies. All I do is shoot paper and occasionally spinners, so I made it with a 90° top fork corner for a sight. Shoots better than I do ... best I've managed so far is 8 out of 10 in a 6cm circle from 10m. I've been working on a new hold point - changed from corner of mouth to ear lobe - that extra 4" of draw length adds alot of speed to the shot, so it's more fun to shoot, but I'm not nearly as accurate with it ... yet (best target to date is below). This frame is a few mm shorter across the forks than the Scout, which brings my impact point up - actually the main reason I got into building these frames is that I was sick of having to futz around with my hold point all the time - now I don't have to worry about up and down as much, just side to side. This one has mahogany outer layers laminated onto a maple core. I like dark wood for the outside as it shows up better against a white paper target. Used Simple Shot band clamps for simplicity sake as I'm always trying new bands. The palm swell seems to fit my big mitts better ... anyways here's a few pics for the contest --->
> 
> that is one fine looking frame! I shoot most accurately w/ my Scout frames, but yours is so pretty , nicer looking than metal
Click to expand...

thanks - yeah, I guess it's pretty obvious that it's based on the Scout frame - the Scout just suits my hand so it was a logical pattern to loosely copy (like the fatter grip though).


----------



## 31610

snydes said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Shane has used up all the aluminum and brass ,g10 that Canada had left so all I had was old pallet boards that his supply's came on ;-( .
> I done up a Mr masters maximum with 90mm forks and universal band attachment. The wood is ash total frame is 20mm thick feels really good in hand and you will not feel to bad if you lost it in the bush haha . Thanks for looking guys ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice laminated frame - like the woods you used and the shape - bet it's holds nice.
Click to expand...

thanks ! Ya for a big frame it feels good . I tried it out other day before I put the tung on I need a little practice with the ttf lol


----------



## 31610

snydes said:


> Here's a last minute entry ... just finished up. This time I wanted to make one with a light colored outer wood (all the others I've made have been dark wood on the outside which is a better contrast against a white target) ... used maple & it sights in fine - actually it's my best contrast on orange spinners, so, this is going to be my spinner target rig. I was just about ready to glue on the palm swell & thought what can I do to make it heavier and thus a bit more stable as target pistols have heavier barrels to minimize wobble ... figured it might work on a target slingshot. So I roughed out a cavity in the grip & filled it with lead before gluing on the palm swell. I didn't realize how much weight that little cavity would add when filled with lead - it's remarkable how much heavier the finished slingshot is than the other similar ones I've built lately - not a little heavier, a whole lot heavier. The others I've made recently weigh in between 2-5/8 ounces to 3-3/8 ounces ... the lead filled grip one above weighs in at 5-3/8 ounces. Anyways, here's some pics of the build and finished slingshot (cherry wood for the core, maple outers with a walnut palm swell) -->


that's a sharp frame very clean looking very well done sir !


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Alright folks, I pray you are all doing well this week! Here is my second and final entry this month
> 
> The heart is 3/8" aluminum in my thumper design, scaled with black g10, aluminum pins and lanyard sleeve. It has a fibre optic pin set into the brass band clip. The pin looks a little high off the fork, but that's intentional because the forks are slightly sloped back for a straighter wrist when shooting.
> 
> This is clearly not a full on ergo because I do like to make pocket frames. But it does have a very nice sculpted feel that holds exactly the same every time you pick it up.
> 
> Hope you all like it and thanks for the consideration!!
> 
> Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 930BF4C8-E8F0-4B01-BA7B-FABB02E45487.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 034089BD-A212-4FCD-ACD1-7CC6DEC4A78F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7A730934-02AF-4721-BC53-BC580C57ED06.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5E29180B-9475-4FA3-8AF5-E8F8CDEB2DB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7E336A56-5B2D-44D1-A425-75B3674610D6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB1A2A94-BEA6-4474-ACA4-BA0FE9C5A53D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14DC2BC8-5A28-4E37-A82E-EC1187DC38D1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9576DEB2-888D-422A-8D2C-7D05FC02AEC3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D8615A98-455F-4488-8F79-0DE95CD89CFF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0C94F9AA-CAC4-49C4-BE0A-958B5677E5F6.jpeg


Great Day in the Morning!


----------



## snydes

Island made said:


> Alright folks, I pray you are all doing well this week! Here is my second and final entry this month
> 
> The heart is 3/8" aluminum in my thumper design, scaled with black g10, aluminum pins and lanyard sleeve. It has a fibre optic pin set into the brass band clip. The pin looks a little high off the fork, but that's intentional because the forks are slightly sloped back for a straighter wrist when shooting.
> 
> This is clearly not a full on ergo because I do like to make pocket frames. But it does have a very nice sculpted feel that holds exactly the same every time you pick it up.
> 
> Hope you all like it and thanks for the consideration!!
> 
> Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 930BF4C8-E8F0-4B01-BA7B-FABB02E45487.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 034089BD-A212-4FCD-ACD1-7CC6DEC4A78F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7A730934-02AF-4721-BC53-BC580C57ED06.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5E29180B-9475-4FA3-8AF5-E8F8CDEB2DB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7E336A56-5B2D-44D1-A425-75B3674610D6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB1A2A94-BEA6-4474-ACA4-BA0FE9C5A53D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14DC2BC8-5A28-4E37-A82E-EC1187DC38D1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9576DEB2-888D-422A-8D2C-7D05FC02AEC3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D8615A98-455F-4488-8F79-0DE95CD89CFF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0C94F9AA-CAC4-49C4-BE0A-958B5677E5F6.jpeg


Hey Shane - as a woodworker who has almost no experience working metals ... how do you get aluminum to such a high gleam - the sides of your frame look almost like a mirror. With wood, the amount of rubbing sandpaper through all the grits to remove scratches takes hours, and I still don't get all the scratches out. With metal, I would think the amount of sanding required to completely remove all the abrasive marks to get a polish like you achieved would be insane. I'm just curious how much effort it took you to get such an amazing high polish finish with no visible abrasive marks on the aluminum sides of your frame ? Again, bravo on your frame !


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Alright folks, I pray you are all doing well this week! Here is my second and final entry this month
> 
> The heart is 3/8" aluminum in my thumper design, scaled with black g10, aluminum pins and lanyard sleeve. It has a fibre optic pin set into the brass band clip. The pin looks a little high off the fork, but that's intentional because the forks are slightly sloped back for a straighter wrist when shooting.
> 
> This is clearly not a full on ergo because I do like to make pocket frames. But it does have a very nice sculpted feel that holds exactly the same every time you pick it up.
> 
> Hope you all like it and thanks for the consideration!!
> 
> Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 930BF4C8-E8F0-4B01-BA7B-FABB02E45487.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 034089BD-A212-4FCD-ACD1-7CC6DEC4A78F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7A730934-02AF-4721-BC53-BC580C57ED06.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5E29180B-9475-4FA3-8AF5-E8F8CDEB2DB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7E336A56-5B2D-44D1-A425-75B3674610D6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB1A2A94-BEA6-4474-ACA4-BA0FE9C5A53D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14DC2BC8-5A28-4E37-A82E-EC1187DC38D1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9576DEB2-888D-422A-8D2C-7D05FC02AEC3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D8615A98-455F-4488-8F79-0DE95CD89CFF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0C94F9AA-CAC4-49C4-BE0A-958B5677E5F6.jpeg


that is one beautiful frame,i am astounded and amazed.Awesome job brother!!!


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Well Shane has used up all the aluminum and brass ,g10 that Canada had left so all I had was old pallet boards that his supply's came on ;-( .
> I done up a Mr masters maximum with 90mm forks and universal band attachment. The wood is ash total frame is 20mm thick feels really good in hand and you will not feel to bad if you lost it in the bush haha . Thanks for looking guys ;-)


thats some good lookin *pallet board* there,i would be devastated if i lost it in the bush,nice work!!!


----------



## Island made

Thanks guys for all the kind words! There’s a lot of amazing frames this month!


----------



## Island made

snydes said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright folks, I pray you are all doing well this week! Here is my second and final entry this month
> The heart is 3/8" aluminum in my thumper design, scaled with black g10, aluminum pins and lanyard sleeve. It has a fibre optic pin set into the brass band clip. The pin looks a little high off the fork, but that's intentional because the forks are slightly sloped back for a straighter wrist when shooting.
> This is clearly not a full on ergo because I do like to make pocket frames. But it does have a very nice sculpted feel that holds exactly the same every time you pick it up.
> Hope you all like it and thanks for the consideration!!
> Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 930BF4C8-E8F0-4B01-BA7B-FABB02E45487.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 034089BD-A212-4FCD-ACD1-7CC6DEC4A78F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7A730934-02AF-4721-BC53-BC580C57ED06.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5E29180B-9475-4FA3-8AF5-E8F8CDEB2DB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7E336A56-5B2D-44D1-A425-75B3674610D6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB1A2A94-BEA6-4474-ACA4-BA0FE9C5A53D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14DC2BC8-5A28-4E37-A82E-EC1187DC38D1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9576DEB2-888D-422A-8D2C-7D05FC02AEC3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D8615A98-455F-4488-8F79-0DE95CD89CFF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0C94F9AA-CAC4-49C4-BE0A-958B5677E5F6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shane - as a woodworker who has almost no experience working metals ... how do you get aluminum to such a high gleam - the sides of your frame look almost like a mirror. With wood, the amount of rubbing sandpaper through all the grits to remove scratches takes hours, and I still don't get all the scratches out. With metal, I would think the amount of sanding required to completely remove all the abrasive marks to get a polish like you achieved would be insane. I'm just curious how much effort it took you to get such an amazing high polish finish with no visible abrasive marks on the aluminum sides of your frame ? Again, bravo on your frame !
Click to expand...

Thanks dude! Your frames are super clean as well!

It's as much effort as you imagine it is.....after shaping I clean the grind lines with 80 grit then go to 120, 220, 320, 400, 1200, 2000 all sanding by hand till you get the scratches out from the previous grit, then it goes to the buffing wheel with compound. 20/80 rule. Last 20% of the build takes 80% of the time.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Just so y'all don't get too confident I am seeing the possibility of dropping a entry into this months competition. I have been out of the race for almost 6 months but found some pieces of nothing in the corner of the garage that I think I can mold into something shootable. Make sure you eat your greens. Mo


----------



## mattwalt

'mold into something shootable' - ummm Mo... Not the Rhino putty again


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> 'mold into something shootable' - ummm Mo... Not the Rhino putty again


Clairvoyant!? I actually took a jackhammer to that project so I could re-use a piece of it. Outstanding!!


----------



## SteveJ

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'mold into something shootable' - ummm Mo... Not the Rhino putty again
> 
> 
> 
> Clairvoyant!? I actually took a jackhammer to that project so I could re-use a piece of it. Outstanding!!
Click to expand...

Is Rhino putty something like milliput? Milliput is so darn expensive for the little amount you get, I may need some rhino,,, Id love to try a steel rod frame


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SteveJ said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'mold into something shootable' - ummm Mo... Not the Rhino putty again
> 
> 
> 
> Clairvoyant!? I actually took a jackhammer to that project so I could re-use a piece of it. Outstanding!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Rhino putty something like milliput? Milliput is so darn expensive for the little amount you get, I may need some rhino,,, Id love to try a steel rod frame
Click to expand...

Hey SteveJ! It was/is just good ol' spray on truck bed liner in a rattle can.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Wow! An epic month for sure 

:headbang: Great job :headbang: 
To each and every one of you guys!


----------



## FlingShotLife

Okay Okay, okay! @island made ! You have the style that is so appealing to me. Very appealing. The sight is so nice. The second SS is sweet! 
I see Mark posted a SS. . I like that one.. Crickets from the other big big USA dawgs... it has been a busy month with spring break and sending designs out to be cnc Ed. Maybe they are going to enter on the last day? 
There are a lot of nice SS this month. I cannt recall all the makers names. Good job. 
6 days left! Trying to get mine done on time....


----------



## snydes

Island made said:


> snydes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright folks, I pray you are all doing well this week! Here is my second and final entry this month
> The heart is 3/8" aluminum in my thumper design, scaled with black g10, aluminum pins and lanyard sleeve. It has a fibre optic pin set into the brass band clip. The pin looks a little high off the fork, but that's intentional because the forks are slightly sloped back for a straighter wrist when shooting.
> This is clearly not a full on ergo because I do like to make pocket frames. But it does have a very nice sculpted feel that holds exactly the same every time you pick it up.
> Hope you all like it and thanks for the consideration!!
> Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 930BF4C8-E8F0-4B01-BA7B-FABB02E45487.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 034089BD-A212-4FCD-ACD1-7CC6DEC4A78F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7A730934-02AF-4721-BC53-BC580C57ED06.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5E29180B-9475-4FA3-8AF5-E8F8CDEB2DB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7E336A56-5B2D-44D1-A425-75B3674610D6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB1A2A94-BEA6-4474-ACA4-BA0FE9C5A53D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14DC2BC8-5A28-4E37-A82E-EC1187DC38D1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9576DEB2-888D-422A-8D2C-7D05FC02AEC3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D8615A98-455F-4488-8F79-0DE95CD89CFF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0C94F9AA-CAC4-49C4-BE0A-958B5677E5F6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shane - as a woodworker who has almost no experience working metals ... how do you get aluminum to such a high gleam - the sides of your frame look almost like a mirror. With wood, the amount of rubbing sandpaper through all the grits to remove scratches takes hours, and I still don't get all the scratches out. With metal, I would think the amount of sanding required to completely remove all the abrasive marks to get a polish like you achieved would be insane. I'm just curious how much effort it took you to get such an amazing high polish finish with no visible abrasive marks on the aluminum sides of your frame ? Again, bravo on your frame !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks dude! Your frames are super clean as well!
> 
> It's as much effort as you imagine it is.....after shaping I clean the grind lines with 80 grit then go to 120, 220, 320, 400, 1200, 2000 all sanding by hand till you get the scratches out from the previous grit, then it goes to the buffing wheel with compound. 20/80 rule. Last 20% of the build takes 80% of the time.
Click to expand...

Yeah, thats about what I thought - no way around putting in the elbow grease to get that kind of a mirror finish. :bowdown:


----------



## Tobor8Man

In designing my target frame, I considered grip, frame mass, bands, pouch, and ammo. I started with Jorg Sprave's Rambone design.

I shaped the grip to fit my hand's web and palm. The wrist lanyard is influenced by an archer's finger sling. It runs from my wrist, across the grip, and is then looped on my middle finger. This lanyard style helps with a consistent slingshot grip.

Frame mass and light bands create a smooth shot. A DIY pinch pouch assists with a consistent release. Preferred ammo is Saunders' Clod Poppers.

The rough shaping is sufficiently complete for shooting. Obviously, I am not going to receive any aesthetics points.


----------



## mattwalt

Thats a cool frame.


----------



## Tobor8Man

mattwalt said:


> Thats a cool frame.


Thanks, Matt! I wanted to demonstrate that anyone can build an accurate slingshot. I have very limited woodworking skills and after a lot of trial and error, managed to find a frame design that I can build. The same principals apply whether you are building a natural or a complex laminated frame. If you take the time to fit the grip to your hand, eliminate as many variables as possible, and practice with that slingshot (a lot!) you will have an accurate slingshot.

I am in awe of the aesthetics of the skilled builders here. My entry will hopefully demonstrate that the lack of those skills should not stop anyone from building.

Running the risk of pandering, thank you for the inspiring contest, which inspiring me to think about the elements of an accurate slingshot.


----------



## FlingShotLife

https://d2eutohfshzu66.cloudfront.net/img/products/cases/1200/pelican-1200-orange-rugged-case.jpg

Stay tuned! Big big reveal coming soon. But waiting on parts to be deleivered. Not going to make the sand bag dead line. I will add pics later. Sorry.


----------



## Tobor8Man

FlingShotLife said:


> https://d2eutohfshzu66.cloudfront.net/img/products/cases/1200/pelican-1200-orange-rugged-case.jpg
> 
> Stay tuned! Big big reveal coming soon. But waiting on parts to be deleivered. Not going to make the sand bag dead line. I will add pics later. Sorry.


Nothing says "accurate" like a Pelican hard case. If shipping was delayed as a result of the ship blocking the Suez Canal, my understanding is that the Hague International Shipping Convention automatically extends your deadline to the 3rd Monday following the contest's end.

Mr. Walt's ruling will be final and binding.


----------



## mattwalt

Lol. Sure. FSL let me know how you getting on. If its reasonable I don't mind extending a few days.


----------



## MIsling

Well, I managed to get this finished just in time. It was a fun spring break project.














































This is my first attempt at a Spanish style slingshot. I took inspiration from numerous posts here on the forum.

The handle is a chunk of what I think is Mulberry, possibly Osage. I first mocked up the grip with some clay, and then did my best to replicate it in the wood. I forgot to take any process pics, but it was a long slow process. lots of checking and rechecking against the clay.

























The band attachment bars are heat bent wire with small brass tubing fitted over to allow them to rotate.

The upper portion of the frame is ply, with a bit of sanding and spray paint.

The sight is 3D printed with a bit of paint to increase contrast, and a small hex bolt as a pin.

As a whole I am satisfied with it, but there are a couple things I would change if I made another one.

1. The band attachment is actually quite a bit higher than I would like. Despite the super light bands and full grip, you can definitely feel some leverage.

2. The rotating tips allow for less band wear, but if the bands make a full rotation by passing through the gap they end up twisted and this can be a pain to reverse. This could be fixed by either closing off the gap from the end of the tubing to the frame or by rotating the tips 180degrees so the gap is on the outside of the forks.

3. I don't know what I am doing with the sight. I mostly eyeballed the placement, and it works with a high anchor near the eye and the other eye closed, but I don't feel like I am using it to its greatest potential.

All in all, a unique addition to my collection. Now I just have to learn to shoot it well!


----------



## flipgun

"Now I just have to learn to shoot it well!"

That is a very nice targety-shooty kind'o thing! ...If you can shoot and hit. But even if you can't? I gotta say,"That looks Aces Bud! There was a lot of thought and effort in that and it shows. :thumbsup:


----------



## MIsling

flipgun said:


> "Now I just have to learn to shoot it well!"
> 
> That is a very nice targety-shooty kind'o thing! ...If you can shoot and hit. But even if you can't? I gotta say,"That looks Aces Bud! There was a lot of thought and effort in that and it shows.


Thanks Flip! Yeah, the little bit of shooting I was able to get in with it shows that the potential is there. I just have to get used to it.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

@MIsling - That is some amazing engineering and craftsmanship. Very well done!


----------



## Island made

Beautiful Job MIsling! That’s outstanding.


----------



## mattwalt

Misling. That truly is a stunner.


----------



## 31610

Pretty cool Misling


----------



## snydes

MIsling said:


> Well, I managed to get this finished just in time. It was a fun spring break project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171303541_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171315538_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_170556433_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_170544900_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171345530.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at a Spanish style slingshot. I took inspiration from numerous posts here on the forum.
> 
> The handle is a chunk of what I think is Mulberry, possibly Osage. I first mocked up the grip with some clay, and then did my best to replicate it in the wood. I forgot to take any process pics, but it was a long slow process. lots of checking and rechecking against the clay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175638245.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175649356.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175706767.jpg
> 
> The band attachment bars are heat bent wire with small brass tubing fitted over to allow them to rotate.
> 
> The upper portion of the frame is ply, with a bit of sanding and spray paint.
> 
> The sight is 3D printed with a bit of paint to increase contrast, and a small hex bolt as a pin.
> 
> As a whole I am satisfied with it, but there are a couple things I would change if I made another one.
> 
> 1. The band attachment is actually quite a bit higher than I would like. Despite the super light bands and full grip, you can definitely feel some leverage.
> 
> 2. The rotating tips allow for less band wear, but if the bands make a full rotation by passing through the gap they end up twisted and this can be a pain to reverse. This could be fixed by either closing off the gap from the end of the tubing to the frame or by rotating the tips 180degrees so the gap is on the outside of the forks.
> 
> 3. I don't know what I am doing with the sight. I mostly eyeballed the placement, and it works with a high anchor near the eye and the other eye closed, but I don't feel like I am using it to its greatest potential.
> 
> All in all, a unique addition to my collection. Now I just have to learn to shoot it well!


I find the Spanish designs interesting - seems like a logical design for target shooting. Nicely executed !


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yea Misling! I have been studying and wondering about these target specialty concepts since I saw my first. You did great!


----------



## Tremoside

MIsling said:


> Well, I managed to get this finished just in time. It was a fun spring break project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171303541_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171315538_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_170556433_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_170544900_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171345530.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at a Spanish style slingshot. I took inspiration from numerous posts here on the forum.
> 
> The handle is a chunk of what I think is Mulberry, possibly Osage. I first mocked up the grip with some clay, and then did my best to replicate it in the wood. I forgot to take any process pics, but it was a long slow process. lots of checking and rechecking against the clay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175638245.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175649356.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175706767.jpg
> 
> The band attachment bars are heat bent wire with small brass tubing fitted over to allow them to rotate.
> 
> The upper portion of the frame is ply, with a bit of sanding and spray paint.
> 
> The sight is 3D printed with a bit of paint to increase contrast, and a small hex bolt as a pin.
> 
> As a whole I am satisfied with it, but there are a couple things I would change if I made another one.
> 
> 1. The band attachment is actually quite a bit higher than I would like. Despite the super light bands and full grip, you can definitely feel some leverage.
> 
> 2. The rotating tips allow for less band wear, but if the bands make a full rotation by passing through the gap they end up twisted and this can be a pain to reverse. This could be fixed by either closing off the gap from the end of the tubing to the frame or by rotating the tips 180degrees so the gap is on the outside of the forks.
> 
> 3. I don't know what I am doing with the sight. I mostly eyeballed the placement, and it works with a high anchor near the eye and the other eye closed, but I don't feel like I am using it to its greatest potential.
> 
> All in all, a unique addition to my collection. Now I just have to learn to shoot it well!


Nice frame and a great workflow Mlsling! Love the way you made the study for the handle! When I scrolled through your pictures I thought you may scanned the clay handle to build the handle in 3D, but saw you actually traced it to carve up the wooden handle. It is a great experience to see how the two process is differentiated, while realizing a similar shape. Seems to be not the first time when you are drafting a handle design  Great piece man!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very cool [mention]Mlsling [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Wow Misling you knocked it outa the park with that one,Awesome workmanship!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Avast me mateys! Brace ye'selves for a journey around the globe to assemble what will now be forever known as The Spanish Galleon!

The idea was born while sitting on top of a tree by a man. He had spoken many times about creating the mother of all target shooters in the image of so many he had seen floating around the Internet Sea. This man is our Captain. Captain Tree Man.

With the urgency of a pirate in search of his bounty, and a pocket full of home-made cannonballs, the Captain assembled a crew of ne're-do-wells that could be just daft enough to make such a perilous journey into the unknown. Much to the Captain's surprise he found the men he was looking for. Brave, honorable, and simple-minded were the ingredients the Captain sought in his crew. The five pirates he found were owners of these traits in spades. With the exception of the one who became known as 'The One True Canadian', all the pirates in this story had fought viciously through numerous wars and battles to carve out a path through the wild seas in search of freedom and wealth. These were 'fools errands' to The One True Canadian. However, the Captain needed the best rigging hand he could find, and the Port boy was that man.

The Captain knew he also needed a man he could trust at the helm should he be dragged into the sea and left for the Kraken! This man needed to own the skills required to work hand-in-hand with The Captain to carve this galleon from the timber of the land. That pirate came to be known only as Ibojoe. He was called Ibojoe because those were the only word's that he spoke regardless of the conversation. We believed that Ibojoe didn't speak because was channeling all of his mental energy into designing and implementing some of the most unique machines ever to sail the Seven Seas.

Indeed our crew needed the specific skills of a scientist. It had to be somebody with the knowledge to create a navigation system that could land a man on the moon if such a thing were ever really possible. This man was finally found living on an island nobody had ever heard of before. He made things that boggled our imaginations and sensibilities. But since we were just simple pirates, we decided to call him Island made instead of The Scientist. .

As in all great pirate adventures we needed to find a Ship's Cook. The cook we needed had to have been born from the deck of a galleon and before the beginning of time! He needed to know all of the important things about nothing in life in order to keep our focus on the prize. Of all of the skills that SJAaz brought with him it turned out the only thing he could actually cook was cornflakes. Lucky for us we aimed to complete this quest in less than 30 days!

And finally. If you are reading this tale it is highly possible that I may not have survived this journey. My name is Moses aka MOJAVE MO, and I lived in the desert. I traveled to the sea in search of adventure and bribed myself onto this crew pretending to be a blacksmith and a strong deckhand. If my part of this project ever fails, then I am destined to live the rest of my days in the belly of the Kraken!

So for 30 days and 30 nights the Spanish Galleon began to take shape. Captain Tree Man filled the sales with a dream and a rasp and created the hull and foundation of this amazing ship. He had such confidence in his crew that he sent his creation off from the Bay of New Jersey to the beaches of N. Carolina in order to pass near the fire hot forges of MOJAVE MO In hopes of seeing the steel masts needed to hold the ship on course in a steady wind. Because the Captain knew that MO was playing with fire, he had the Galleon sent sail back to the Bay of New Jersey for inspection, evaluation and quality control.

The next stop for the journey of the Spanish Galleon was to sail into a landlocked country called Arkansas in search of the man known as Ibojoe. From the Bay of New Jersey through the Gulf of Mexico and the Port of New Orleans, the galleon made the hazardous trip up the Mississippi in search of Ibojoe. This leg of the journey so nearly decimated the crew with scurvy and cornflake poisoning that the Captain decided this would be our home port for a while as we made repairs and searched for lemons and the only man who could carve a ship's keel with a piece of broken glass and a handful of sand.

The Captain grew anxious as he knew the winds were not going to be strong enough to sail upwind across the USPS Sea and make it in time for the unveiling. Fortunately for the Captain, the remaining crew stood fast and provided the remaining pieces to finish off the Spanish Galleon that would soon become one of the most cherished frames in the entire armada.

It was Island made in the blink of an eye (and during his lunch hour) that created the navigation and sighting device for the galleon. Just as remarkable and complex as it appears, the Captain STILL sent his approval via pigeon messenger and made sure that device made it to Ibojoe in Arkansas to be installed on the galleon!

Because our cook SJAaz made his home in the far, far, far, far West on an Island called Arizona, it only would be possible for him to fill his Handmade Sea Chest with real food and have it carried by camel and donkey to the land of Arkansas to be joined with Ibojoe and the galleon in what would be the nearly last piece of this truly amazing journey!

It had taken nearly the entire journey thus far for the One True Canadian--Port boy to find the time in his own busy ship building schedule to complete the Coup de Grace, the Icing on the Cake, the Cherry on Top, the Mother of all Pirate Flags in the form of this all too authentic miniature skull bead. There has been quiet talk amongst the crew that perhaps Port boy has sent to the galleon the actual skull of his pet monkey that he had as a child. As a precaution we will have the Spanish Galleon blessed and protected by the good words of Ibojoe before it makes its journey back up the Mississippi River, across the Great Lakes, and then back to the Bay of New Jersey and Captain Tree Man where it all began!

Thanks for looking!

Tree Man

Ibojoe

Port boy

Island made

SJAaz

MOJAVE MO


----------



## hoggy

WOW mo


----------



## hoggy

Grwat entries slingshootists


----------



## hoggy

Great entries slingshootists


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - thats a looker. very different but cool approach.


----------



## 31610

Sweet first time I have seen it all one place ;-) awesome work guys . Mo that’s one heck of a story haha


----------



## SJAaz

Ahoy my pockmarked swarthy companions! Twas a long haul, but we made it!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Sweet first time I have seen it all one place ;-) awesome work guys . Mo that's one heck of a story haha


Years from now when this story is retold then it is important that I was just the narrator of this tale. My metal rod-bending days are likely numbered.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo - thats a looker. very different but cool approach.


You will likely achieve an 'Aha' moment once the Spanish Galleon is tuned up and pictured in hand with The Captain. When this frame has garnered World Championship status in the Tour de Spain then we can all look back at this moment in awe.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> Ahoy my pockmarked swarthy companions! Twas a long haul, but we made it!


And right before the Summer Devastation begins in the Southwest!


----------



## Tree Man

Twas a favorable wind that carried us through our plight me Hardees. Lol. Thanks to the band of misfits that made this build so much fun!!! And for the record, the second trip to jersey was to shape the handle and not for inspection of the blacksmiths efforts. i knew that was top notch already


----------



## 31610

Haha your lucky Mo I would strapped ya to the cannon for some lashes if your work not up to snuff


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Haha your lucky Mo I would strapped ya to the cannon for some lashes if your work not up to snuff


I will take that over being 'keel hauled' any day of the week. If you don't know what that is you should look it up. It is too frightening to post here.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tree Man said:


> Twas a favorable wind that carried us through our plight me Hardees. Lol. Thanks to the band of misfits that made this build so much fun!!! And for the record, the second trip to jersey was to shape the handle and not for inspection of the blacksmiths efforts. i knew that was top notch already


You brought a lot of chefs into your kitchen matey. I am just pleased we didn't starve to death in the process!


----------



## 31610

Ya want to be run side to side or run the full length be a bad experience


----------



## SJAaz

Aye me lad tis already in the 90s in the afternoon here in the devils oven.

Mo... I'm just sorry that I didn't get time to cook up something special for the project. By the time I got involved, we were really out of time. Wouldn't do to have me lads starve to death.


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your lucky Mo I would strapped ya to the cannon for some lashes if your work not up to snuff
> 
> 
> 
> I will take that over being 'keel hauled' any day of the week. If you don't know what that is you should look it up. It is too frightening to post here.
Click to expand...

" I'll keel haul the varmint!"


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twas a favorable wind that carried us through our plight me Hardees. Lol. Thanks to the band of misfits that made this build so much fun!!! And for the record, the second trip to jersey was to shape the handle and not for inspection of the blacksmiths efforts. i knew that was top notch already
> 
> 
> 
> You brought a lot of chefs into your kitchen matey. I am just pleased we didn't starve to death in the process!
Click to expand...

lm glad we didn't have a full mutiny!! The captain would go down with the ship!


----------



## Tobor8Man

Y'arg Matey's! Settin' the record straight. Gentleman privateers like me would never resort to anything a heinous as keelhauling.

Twas the Dutch Navy, devil's spawn was they, who resorted to keelhauling (_kielhalen_; "to drag along the keel").

Insofar as we's in polite company, I will spare the children and ladies all the gruesome details. Enough to say that the razor-sharp barnacles adhered to the hull usually meant keelhauling was a sentence of death. Survival was worse than death.

So ya see, us gentlemen privateers believed in givin' an even chance. Marooning, sell into slavery, clap into irons, cat o' nine tails. Them's all decent punishments.

Yer humblest of serv'nts

Tobor, "Pieces of 8" Man

Gentleman Privateer


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tobor8Man said:


> Y'arg Matey's! Settin' the record straight. Gentleman privateers like me would never resort to anything a heinous as keelhauling.
> 
> Twas the Dutch Navy, devil's spawn was they, who resorted to keelhauling (_kielhalen_; "to drag along the keel").
> 
> Insofar as we's in polite company, I will spare the children and ladies all the gruesome details. Enough to say that the razor-sharp barnacles adhered to the hull usually meant keelhauling was a sentence of death. Survival was worse than death.
> 
> So ya see, us gentlemen privateers believed in givin' an even chance. Marooning, sell into slavery, clap into irons, cat o' nine tails. Them's all decent punishments.
> 
> Yer humblest of serv'nts
> 
> Tobor, "Pieces of 8" Man
> 
> Gentleman Privateer


Excellent! It is hard to find anything bad about a pirate when you really put it all together! I was in a cover band for a few years that performed the catalog of the Scorpions. We dressed like pirates and called ourselves the Scarpions!


----------



## mattwalt

Found out recently I am related to a pirate. Adam Hyde(Hide) - weirdly his mother was Elizabeth Sparrow (No relation to a certain movie)... Eventually got nabbed after raiding a Dutch ship and accosting a Dutch ambassador. Got his neck stretched near the Thames as a result...

Some backstory 

The Ruxleys Crew of Hastings

The familiar sights of the black huts that the fisherman dry their nets in, and the tales of smugglers, St Clements caves and the fisherman of Hastings nicknames of 'cutbacks' have a tale close to home.

The Ruxleys crew were feared, one of the most violent of gangs, they were notorious pirates and smugglers, tricking their victims by innocently asking for permission to board unsuspecting ships that sailed into the Cinque port of Hastings to trade. Or laying in wait on stormy nights to assist struggling ship!

On 11th August 1758 two armed Hastings cutters, one captained by Adams Hide, the other by Nicholas Wingfield sailed out, the Ruxleys gang boarded 'Der Reisende Jacob' a dutch ship. It had on board The Ambassador extraudinary Marquis Pignatelli from his Catholic Majesty to the court of Denmark.

The Lord admiralty offered a £500 reward, betrayed Nicholas Wingfield, Adams *Hyde *and four others were captured on 15th January 1759, under guard they were taken to Marshalsea.

At admiralty sessions Nicholas Wingfield and Adams Hide were tried and convicted on 9th March 1759, for fear of repercussions they were taken to Execution Dock in London and hung on 28th March 1759, the other four were acquitted.

Not heeding the message the that piracy would not be tolerated the Hastings men for at least seven years would await stormy weathers, and on the pretence of helping floundering ships would board and attack, and in 1768 theHuxley crew led by Stephen *Bourne/r *boarded a Dutch homeward bound ship called 'the three sisters' at Beachy head, The crew fought valiantly and the pirates escaped leaving one of their crew behind, Stephen Taught, to make an example they hung him by the yard arm, the pirates so incensed witnessing this sailed back to the Three sisters and with bloodlust captured the vessel, so angry they chopped the captain down his back with an axe to the back bone. They plundered the cargo, stealing 20 barrels of butter. For seven years the Huxley crew had terrorised ships, they would over power the crew, lock those who complied down below and kill any who did'nt plundering the ship they would then sink it drowning those left on board.

Boasting of how the Dutchman wriggled when they chopped his back from neck to base of his spine led to in 1768 200 Iniskilling dragoons being summoned and a Manowar and a cutter being stationed at the harbour entrance. The mission was secret and the mayor was viciously attacked as he would not tell who they were waiting for. Thirteen of the gang were captured.

On 30th October 1769 at Admiralty Sessions because it was felt a local Hastings Jury would not convict Thomas Philips, elder and younger, William and George Philips, Mark Chatfield, Thomas and Samuel Ailsbury, Robert Webb, James and Richard *Hyde*, William Geary, alias Justice alias George Wood, Thomas Knight, William Wenham were convicted of piracy, four were hung at execution dock - William Wenham, Thomas Ailsbury! William Geary and Richard *Hyde *on 27th November 1769.

The purchasers of the smuggled goods, shopkeepers were terrified, one worth £10000 fled the town for fear of the hang mans noose


----------



## Ibojoe

Hahahaha! Dang Mo! That story made it all worth it. By the time I stopped laughing I was out of breath. You can tell it was my first time checkering on a round handle but mainly it was all the worry about shipping time. They were all ahead slow! Made it with a day to spare. Awesome presentation brother!!
On a side note: with my screwed up hands I can't even grip a normal Spanish frame but this one my hand sits all the way up on the top plate. No pressure on the wrist at all. It's very stable to hold and draw.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Hahahaha! Dang Mo! That story made it all worth it. By the time I stopped laughing I was out of breath. You can tell it was my first time checkering on a round handle but mainly it was all the worry about shipping time. They were all ahead slow! Made it with a day to spare. Awesome presentation brother!!
> On a side note: with my screwed up hands I can't even grip a normal Spanish frame but this one my hand sits all the way up on the top plate. No pressure on the wrist at all. It's very stable to hold and draw.


The loonesy of the idea itself made it irresistible to jump in on! I wasn't sure I could fully capture Captain Tree Man resetting his sundial everyday trying to get this to pull together.

I am sure that MattW knows this is a clear-cut winner. However I am also sure there must be some small language in the by-laws that wouldn't allow a team of pirates to muck up the water.

I urge any makers out there to find somebody that is willing to do a co-build with you. It is a great learning and teaching experience all wrapped together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo. Mutiny!

TBH. I'm trying to figure out how badges could be assigned in the case of a group project.


----------



## skarrd

that frame is Amazing,Beautiful, work all around,all of you guys are beyond words! and Mo,that story had me and the woman in tears,you sir are a Master story teller.


----------



## StringSlap

Amazing collaboration guys! I don't know which I like better, the slingshot or the story. Well, actually, the slingshot! Well done ya scurvy dogs!


----------



## snydes

Tobor8Man said:


> Y'arg Matey's! Settin' the record straight. Gentleman privateers like me would never resort to anything a heinous as keelhauling.
> 
> Twas the Dutch Navy, devil's spawn was they, who resorted to keelhauling (_kielhalen_; "to drag along the keel").
> 
> Insofar as we's in polite company, I will spare the children and ladies all the gruesome details. Enough to say that the razor-sharp barnacles adhered to the hull usually meant keelhauling was a sentence of death. Survival was worse than death.
> 
> So ya see, us gentlemen privateers believed in givin' an even chance. Marooning, sell into slavery, clap into irons, cat o' nine tails. Them's all decent punishments.
> 
> Yer humblest of serv'nts
> 
> Tobor, "Pieces of 8" Man
> 
> Gentleman Privateer


Thanks for the explanation ...I've always heard the phrase keel hauled, never actually knew what it was ... man, the dutch didn't play games with accused mutaneers. :uhoh:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo. Mutiny!
> 
> TBH. I'm trying to figure out how badges could be assigned in the case of a group project.


That is admirable admiral. I might speak for the other scurvy dogs that this project just happened to fit into the rules of this months contest. Tree Man may have had the formula in hand a couple of months back at least. We have all been poking each other about which one of us could pull-off a competition worthy Spanish for at least a year me thinks. More importantly we hope to see other makers think about teaming up on a frame or two. Maybe there is another contest in there somewhere down the road. Two or three members teams on a build. This is a minimum $20usd investment to move the frame around which could be difficult for some to put together. We are all done with this build and it is still making me smile!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> that frame is Amazing,Beautiful, work all around,all of you guys are beyond words! and Mo,that story had me and the woman in tears,you sir are a Master story teller.


Ironically that is exactly what my second x-wife kept telling the judge. :banghead:


----------



## SJAaz

mattwalt said:


> Mo. Mutiny!
> 
> TBH. I'm trying to figure out how badges could be assigned in the case of a group project.


Matt.... I'm sure you will do what is right and fair. As for me personally, please no badges, I don't feel like I earned one. It wouldn't be right to ride the coattails of these master builders.


----------



## mattwalt

Actually MO - can each member involved with that be listed with each involvement. Bullet form 

As with regards to badges I don't mind dishing them out - but there are actually a finite number any member can actually have (system constraints) - after that its replacing silvers for gold etc.


----------



## snydes

As I'm still a newbie & this is the first SOTM I've been a part of, the rules say as many entries as we like ... so here's another one hot off the press (my weekends of late have been a flurry of slingshot building - LOL). Latest is an ash & cherry laminated version with a purpleheart palm swell. I've been liking the lighter color wood frames for my basement target shooting - surprisingly provides plenty of contrast. I used the old fill the handle with lead trick again on this one before I glued on the palm swell - weighs in at 5-3/4 ounces, it's my heaviest yet & I definitely prefer the added heft for stability (I think it actually helps more with the forward "recoil" to keep things on target). Anyways, here's a couple pics ...


----------



## MIsling

Tobor8Man said:


> @MIsling - That is some amazing engineering and craftsmanship. Very well done!





Island made said:


> Beautiful Job MIsling! That's outstanding.





mattwalt said:


> Misling. That truly is a stunner.





Port boy said:


> Pretty cool Misling





snydes said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I managed to get this finished just in time. It was a fun spring break project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171303541_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171315538_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_170556433_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_170544900_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171345530.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at a Spanish style slingshot. I took inspiration from numerous posts here on the forum.
> 
> The handle is a chunk of what I think is Mulberry, possibly Osage. I first mocked up the grip with some clay, and then did my best to replicate it in the wood. I forgot to take any process pics, but it was a long slow process. lots of checking and rechecking against the clay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175638245.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175649356.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175706767.jpg
> 
> The band attachment bars are heat bent wire with small brass tubing fitted over to allow them to rotate.
> 
> The upper portion of the frame is ply, with a bit of sanding and spray paint.
> 
> The sight is 3D printed with a bit of paint to increase contrast, and a small hex bolt as a pin.
> 
> As a whole I am satisfied with it, but there are a couple things I would change if I made another one.
> 
> 1. The band attachment is actually quite a bit higher than I would like. Despite the super light bands and full grip, you can definitely feel some leverage.
> 
> 2. The rotating tips allow for less band wear, but if the bands make a full rotation by passing through the gap they end up twisted and this can be a pain to reverse. This could be fixed by either closing off the gap from the end of the tubing to the frame or by rotating the tips 180degrees so the gap is on the outside of the forks.
> 
> 3. I don't know what I am doing with the sight. I mostly eyeballed the placement, and it works with a high anchor near the eye and the other eye closed, but I don't feel like I am using it to its greatest potential.
> 
> All in all, a unique addition to my collection. Now I just have to learn to shoot it well!
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Spanish designs interesting - seems like a logical design for target shooting. Nicely executed !
Click to expand...




Tremoside said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I managed to get this finished just in time. It was a fun spring break project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171303541_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171315538_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_170556433_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_170544900_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210328_171345530.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at a Spanish style slingshot. I took inspiration from numerous posts here on the forum.
> 
> The handle is a chunk of what I think is Mulberry, possibly Osage. I first mocked up the grip with some clay, and then did my best to replicate it in the wood. I forgot to take any process pics, but it was a long slow process. lots of checking and rechecking against the clay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175638245.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175649356.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20210316_175706767.jpg
> 
> The band attachment bars are heat bent wire with small brass tubing fitted over to allow them to rotate.
> 
> The upper portion of the frame is ply, with a bit of sanding and spray paint.
> 
> The sight is 3D printed with a bit of paint to increase contrast, and a small hex bolt as a pin.
> 
> As a whole I am satisfied with it, but there are a couple things I would change if I made another one.
> 
> 1. The band attachment is actually quite a bit higher than I would like. Despite the super light bands and full grip, you can definitely feel some leverage.
> 
> 2. The rotating tips allow for less band wear, but if the bands make a full rotation by passing through the gap they end up twisted and this can be a pain to reverse. This could be fixed by either closing off the gap from the end of the tubing to the frame or by rotating the tips 180degrees so the gap is on the outside of the forks.
> 
> 3. I don't know what I am doing with the sight. I mostly eyeballed the placement, and it works with a high anchor near the eye and the other eye closed, but I don't feel like I am using it to its greatest potential.
> 
> All in all, a unique addition to my collection. Now I just have to learn to shoot it well!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice frame and a great workflow Mlsling! Love the way you made the study for the handle! When I scrolled through your pictures I thought you may scanned the clay handle to build the handle in 3D, but saw you actually traced it to carve up the wooden handle. It is a great experience to see how the two process is differentiated, while realizing a similar shape. Seems to be not the first time when you are drafting a handle design  Great piece man!
Click to expand...




SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very cool [mention]Mlsling [/mention]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





skarrd said:


> Wow Misling you knocked it outa the park with that one,Awesome workmanship!!!


Thanks for the kind words fellas!


----------



## mattwalt

Snydes - you are really doing some clean work. Thats nice!


----------



## MIsling

Wow! That galleon is something else! Great work all around. I love how the theme of the build matches it's journey.

And MO- that write up is priceless!


----------



## Tree Man

mattwalt said:


> Actually MO - can each member involved with that be listed with each involvement. Bullet form
> 
> As with regards to badges I don't mind dishing them out - but there are actually a finite number any member can actually have (system constraints) - after that its replacing silvers for gold etc.


Hey Matt, I can give you that list. Itll give me a chance to boast on everything that these guys accomplished.

Moses was involved from jump. From concept to design. He supplied the walnut as well as made and installed the bent rod forks. I made the frame with a three piece construction. The fork is from an empress paulownia tree, a piece of walnut from Mo, and the top deck is angry apple.
of course Shane made the adjustable sighting system.
Port boy made the jolly Roger lanyard bead.
Joe did the checkering on the handle, the rubbed oil gunstock finish, burnished the brass sights and all of the final assembly, and
Arizona Steve contributed the treasure chest carrying case. 
Phew! 
We should all have our heads checked. Lol.


----------



## mattwalt

Wow - its a fantastic colab for sure.


----------



## snydes

mattwalt said:


> Snydes - you are really doing some clean work. Thats nice!


Thanks Matt ... it's fun making them, and even more fun because they shoot really good - it's a win win !


----------



## SJAaz

Snydes...That is a very nice job on what looks to be a very good shooting sling.

MI sling... Great job man. Very creative. I'll wager that it's a shooter also.

I think that is the whole point. Build a comfortable, safe, good looking sling that will really shoot.

You know, you can bathe, clip, and groom a mule but he aint never going to win the Kentucky derby.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS

Keen to see who won


----------



## skarrd

cant announce a winner on april fools day,no one would beleive it,LOL


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - exactly


----------



## snydes

my wife says I'm the worst waiter she's ever seen :bonk: :naughty:


----------



## mattwalt

I'm also checking in with my 'panel' of judge so get their opinion.


----------



## 31610

Happy Easter! Hey Matt what solar system is this panel of judges located in haha


----------



## 31610




----------



## Island made

Hahahaha


----------



## Pebble Shooter

The latest news is that the winner has yet to be determined.

"It's here....find it!" (he means the winning slingshot, of course):


----------



## mattwalt

LOL PB - was going to say Ur... But thought better of it. 

Stiff choices for sure this month. And really love to be giving everyone badges. Loving seeing some of the process explained to reach the end point and how cool these things are.

My co-judge gave me his views. Which is awesome thanks to that member.

Ok here goes...

1st - going to give to Tremoside

2nd - Island Made / Thumper - Without reading his text and having seen the frame images I was I really hope he canted the tips  And really like the first frame posted as well.

3rd - Misling - Spanish

The colab is awesome - the result of so many members coming together to create something which is still cohesive and somehow still retains the unique identities of those members is truly outstanding.

SteveJ - really linking what you're doing - fantastic work really looking forward to seeing more of your stuff.

Pebbleshooter - also really liked the rod frame - like that - and your wire bending is fantastic.


----------



## hoggy

CONGRATS slingshootist winners


----------



## Tree Man

Congratulations to all the winners! And thanks again Matt for holding this monthly challenge! Great fun all around.


----------



## 31610

Congratulations boys fun month


----------



## Ibojoe

Congratulations Mark! Will you tell us how you built that one??


----------



## Island made

Congrats guys and thanks again Matt! I'm honoured to be in the top few

Only question I have is, would you have wanted the tips to be flat or canted more? Just curious on your opinion! I've tried them many ways and just a few degrees is what I like


----------



## mattwalt

Ibojoe - if you've seen his development of the Slant etc. Think that frame design would have been through the Mark design/development wringer


----------



## mattwalt

IM - 'Only question I have is, would you have wanted the tips to be flat or canted more? Just curious on your opinion! I've tried them many ways and just a few degrees is what I like'

I would have liked them to be just canted enough for the bands to just kiss or not touch the posts - For me it would be trying to remove as much friction as possible at that connection. That being said also not to create too much of a hard/sharp edge where the bands do connect and are pulled over.

What I find with some frame designs there is a 'squelch factor' - if too much of the bands are in contact with a fair amount of the frame - essentially dragged across material it can feel a bit damped almost as you reach full draw...

But thats Me


----------



## Island made

Thank Matt! Appreciate the feed back.


----------



## bingo

Congrats nice work boys 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ohyea-----I would roll with those wins! Great contest this month. It was fun to be back in the action! Mo


----------



## SJAaz

Hey guys congrats..

Matt and the phantom guru (that's PG for short) Thank you very much for your judging. It would have been hard for me this month.


----------



## Ibojoe

mattwalt said:


> Ibojoe - if you've seen his development of the Slant etc. Think that frame design would have been through the Mark design/development wringer


So he didn't actually build that frame then.


----------



## mattwalt

Ibojoe said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe - if you've seen his development of the Slant etc. Think that frame design would have been through the Mark design/development wringer
> 
> 
> 
> So he didn't actually build that frame then.
Click to expand...

Well - yes he did.


----------



## Tremoside

*Thank you very much! Congratulations to all the participants and finishers! Was happy to be a part of this and thank you Matt for running the competition!*



Ibojoe said:


> Congratulations Mark! Will you tell us how you built that one??


Thank you!

After my journey with a Spanish style slingshot I thought I will make something that is fairly wide and shoot with a more straight posture. I have had a chance to hold the frame of Betao Nacimento (BRA) in Italy and he was shooting in a canted hold. Before this I thought all Spanish style frames are held horizontally, but it is not a necessity.

All iterations were made with CAD and 3D printing. First prints were SLS, last few MJF. Final version CNC aluminum. I like to file, cut sand my 3D prints if something is off. Sometimes I drill a hole tap a thread and add some volume, or just use clay. These are called development prototypes in the industry. You are not starting over, but "frankensteining" your model to make it work. These can be ugly  but fun 

So my first version was a Slant modified outline. Same geometry but straight lines changed to curves. That frame was 127mm in width. Allowed me to lower my anchor point, closer to my mouth. Was good but finger placement was off.

Second version was made with smaller width, since switched to different ammo (to 8mm) and used my TTF anchor. Fixed finger rest placement, but still had an edge around my thumb.

Third version was great, but the handle was still more rounded and not as geometric as the final. Also it had cutouts in the middle, but that was not working for the overall geometry since it was smaller than before.

Version four was a complete re-design to get rid of the useless forms and shapes remained from earlier versions. So geometry was working fine, but it was time to clean up the mess. That was V4 almost a printed version of the final.

V5 re-designed the branding. Print showed the shadows better than 3D. Was looking for making a relief like logo of mine, but using the cavity to cast shadows. Also I was checking if this model is eligible for CNC or not. Changed a few rounds, depths, threads.

In a nutshell these were my main steps in my log.

Thank you very much for the opportunity being here and sharing the excitement!

Have good week!

Mark


----------



## Hermit

Congrats to all the winners and to all those who presented shooters of such a high caliber.

Rich


----------



## Tobor8Man

Congratulations to the winners and the honorable mentions.

Thank you Matt for the time and effort in putting these contests together.


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats Mark and everyone else! Great comp!


----------



## flipgun

Good on everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations to All,and Thanks again Matt,i love these contests no matter who enters or who wins!


----------



## MIsling

Congrats Mark! This was a fun month, really pushed me out of my comfort zone. As Island Made said, I'm honored to have ended up near the top!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wait!!! I think we have a NEW winner!! Me, as in ME! Yea. My fellow pirates and Captain Tree Man resigned his command and cut the Spanish Galleon loose in a fierce gale that drove it straight upon the shores of Lake Norman. I will assume the helm with honor and the conviction to figure out my half-done effort to figure out the optimal band attachment formula as well as keeping the bands horizontally in place. I've got photos of pro-made Spanish frames, I am learning Italian so I can run-down their pro-shooting teams for hot tips and details, I've got Misling on speed dial as well as the rest of you lost souls for tips and tricks that you have picked up on your own journey of the Spanish. As a I








type it just dawned on me why it was sent back to me. The forks need help!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Nice have you tried it out yet ?


----------



## Tree Man

I'm really eager to see that thing dialed in. I'd offer some help, but im clueless as to setting up a target frame. Lol.


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - I'd round that site off a bit


----------



## Island made

Ya she might slice your elastic lol


----------



## MIsling

Interested to hear how it goes MO!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Nice have you tried it out yet ?


Not yet. I'm telling you the setup isn't speaking to me. If I was going to shoot it as is I would put it in a bench vise and get my wife to fire the first round. There are just too many unknowns to take any huge risks with my health like that.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tree Man said:


> I'm really eager to see that thing dialed in. I'd offer some help, but im clueless as to setting up a target frame. Lol.


Way to install fear into your crew Captain?! I am going to sleep on it. Likely need to consider a test pilot. Between the band lineup and that Island Made Katana Tip on the site that Matt pointed out it might be a few good days before she is back afloat.


----------



## 31610

Guess your wife keeps your ammo in her purse eh . Man up and shoot that thing


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Ya she might slice your elastic lol


But it looks so regal and gnarly. With the bandset placement all balanced out it should clear that Katana Tip with ease. On other Spanish Shooters I see a pin standing tall right there and it apparently doesn't effect the trajectory.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MIsling said:


> Interested to hear how it goes MO!


Keep the landlines open in case I need qualified co-pilot.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Guess your wife keeps your ammo in her purse eh . Man up and shoot that thing


That is so funny that I cannot even think of a response.


----------



## 31610

Just grinding your gears captain Mo get her set up get some tape on the handle let the lead fly


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Just grinding your gears captain Mo get her set up get some tape on the handle let the lead fly


Tape? On the handle? That would be like using a bottle of shampoo for the christening of a royal yacht!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Haha I always see you red necking frames up with hockey tape . Thought was a thing with ya .


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really eager to see that thing dialed in. I'd offer some help, but im clueless as to setting up a target frame. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to install fear into your crew Captain?! I am going to sleep on it. Likely need to consider a test pilot. Between the band lineup and that Island Made Katana Tip on the site that Matt pointed out it might be a few good days before she is back afloat.
Click to expand...

I dont think that sight stands any taller than other frames that I've seen. And I know those forks will stand up to storm force winds. Step boldly captain!


----------



## Reed Lukens

You guys are all winners this month for sure. Mo! You need a literary award as well, what a great story  Matt, your family history was a fun journey, but the slingshots were just fantastic! You guys all made this a two thumbs up month - all the way from the stories to the slings 
:headbang: :headbang:


----------

